# Fire 5th Gen: how to remove books ?



## PurpleDog (Jun 23, 2009)

I cant figure out how to remove books that have been downloaded to my Fire.
I don't want to delete them permanently, just from the device.
Thanks in advance for any help =)


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

When I am looking at the books on my device (not in the cloud) if I touch and hold down the cover of a book like the screenshot above, I can press the little trash can icon and it deletes it from my Kindle Fire. I'm not sure I have fifth generation, but I think this is common across the different types of Fire, though I could be wrong. In any event, I'd try pressing down on the image of the book cover and holding, then do what comes naturally.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PurpleDog (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks ! 
That works; I just hope I am deleting them only from my Fire and not from my "in the cloud" collection =)


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

PurpleDog said:


> Thanks !
> That works; I just hope I am deleting them only from my Fire and not from my "in the cloud" collection =)


Fear not, you have to go to "manage Your content and devices" on a computer to permanently delete things. Too easy to accidentally bump things on a Fire, or especially on an eInk Kindle. If you are worried about it, check your cloud view, and you will see that what was deleted from your device is still there.


----------



## PurpleDog (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank you sir ! I appreciate your help. I was not seeing / noticing the little trash can icon =)


----------

